# strange hopping on walk



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

When we go on a walk Weegee often pulls is right back leg up in a hopping motion. It is always the right leg. It almost looks like her stepped on something funny, but he will do it for a good portion of the walk, then stop, then begin again. It's becoming more frequent. Around the house he walks normal. He runs normal. He is not yelping and he still enjoys exercise. Does this sound like a luxating patella?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you had you vet check his knees??? It sounds a lot like when the knee cap slides up and gets stuck, makes the dog kind of skip, then the dog will walk normally again when the knee cap releases. And yes, it if that is the case it would be subluxation of the patella I believe. 

To be sure I would have your vet check it out.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to say that sounds exactly like all the descriptions of a luxating patella I've read. I've known for years that Beau has some luxation, so I watch his gait like a hawk every time we walk. He's never shown any symptoms at all, and I'm praying it stays that way.

Best see what the vet can tell you. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I did have them checked when he was a puppy but not recently. He will be going to the vet in June for vaccines and I will bring it up then. Obviously it will vary wildly by vet, but does anybody have any clue what the surgery will cost (approximately)? He is 11lbs


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My Toy, Lumi, has luxating patella in both knees and she skips like that. Her knee only very rarely slips, and that's usually accompanied by a yelp and obviously painful reaction. Most of the time when she skips I think she's just favoring one leg to prevent a slip. So, even if Weegee doesn't seem painful, it could definitely be a symptom of something amiss. 

The reason that he does it on leashed walks and not around the house or while running in play is likely because leash walking is "forced exercise". Not that it's mean or anything, but he can't choose to stop or slow or change direction when he wants. It's the same reason a puppy can run and play for hours without damaging his body, but leashed walks should only be 10-15 minutes long. If Weegee were mine, I would stop walks (until the vet check) or at least reduce them to distances that don't elicit the limping. And, personally, I wouldn't wait on taking him for a check-up. Of course, my girl has luxating patella, so maybe I'm overly concerned! : P If he can be benefiting from a pain reliever or a supplement to boost cartilage production and protect his knees, I'd want him on it yesterday! Lumi takes a joint supplement every day.

Also, surgery isn't usually needed. : ) There are different grades of luxation, between 1 and 4, 4 being the worst. The lower grades don't typically get operated on, and if there's been no sign of this earlier in Weegee's life, it's probably a lower grade. I wouldn't even think about surgery! No need to get all worried if it's so unlikely! : )


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I just noticed Lucia started doing that too a couple of weeks ago....... she is skipping a step ...... only skips from time to time, and it's always one step... and always with the same leg..... I noticed that she only does it at certain speeds, when she runs faster or walks slower she doesn't do it.... and most of the times she is not on lead so she can chose her speed....


She doesn't seem to hurt, or mind, but it bothers me.....


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am concerned about it. He actually chooses the pace for our walk (a little faster than I would like). What kind of supplements do you use? My larger dogs get human glucosamine but I imagine that would be too large of a dose for him.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, I just wanted to add that the luxation in one of Lumi's knees can no longer be detected by her regular vet (who could feel it once upon a time), and a specialist she recently saw. So it's *much* better, but it's still there, hiding. It seems possible that any dog could have minor luxation that won't be diagnosed. And it's also possible to improve the grade of luxation with proper treatment! : )

*Wild Kitten*, I didn't mean to say it could only be induced on leash, just that it might explain why it happens then but not at other times. Leash walks can be more strenuous than we realize. Lumi mostly skips off-lead, as that's when she's bopping around and turning quickly, changing speed, etc. When she's on lead she's usually walking very calmly and smoothly and it'd be less likely for her to skip. But every dog is different regarding what actions are most comfortable for them. For instance, Lumi is less likely to skip when walking calmly on lead than when she's darting about in play. But if she gets a lot of activity in one day, say if we go to the park or something, then she'll start skipping even at a relaxed pace at my side. 

I'm sorry you're seeing Lucia skipping, too! Sometimes I figure there could be something so minor going on that a vet wouldn't find it, it's not "painful", but it's just something the dog is aware of tries to go easy on. I know some days I have an achy knee and can't explain why! And you know what? If I had four legs instead of two I'd probably give one of them a day off now and then! : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't see your last post while I was typing mine! Lumi is on Cosequin for small animals, under 25lbs. It's a sprinkle capsule that I mix into some peanut butter every day or every other day. The dosage is one capsule every other day, but sometimes I just give her 1/2 capsule every day so it's easier to remember! I also give her a kelp supplement, ground flax seed, and olive oil to help reduce inflammation (along wiht other benefits). The Cosequin is the only thing prescribed by the vet. : )


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I know you didn't mean that it could only be induced on leash...... I just wanted to describe her symptoms really, and the fact that it is appearing off leash is mainly because she is a puller (which I got to work on) I am pretty sure that the pulling is putting strain on her knee.... 

I use an easy walk harness when we both walk, so that helps and stops her from pulling but when we cycle (sometimes she runs by me on the leash) I can't stop the pulling, she just always wants to go faster so she pulls .....thinking about it....maybe I will put her in her basket while in places she would have to be on leash and then put her down when she can be off.... then she can go normal ....... When I let her off (In safe places) she actually runs slower to keep close. 
She is very well behaved. 

I haven't been to the vet yet, she only just started doing it about a week or two ago.... so I am just keeping an eye on it for a while to see how it goes.....

Do you think that the physio you are doing with Lumi has improved her knee? Did she also had other problems why you are doing the physio or was it because of the patella luxation?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

vicky2200 said:


> I am concerned about it. He actually chooses the pace for our walk (a little faster than I would like). What kind of supplements do you use? My larger dogs get human glucosamine but I imagine that would be too large of a dose for him.


Our late poodle, Potsie, had grade 4 luxating patellas in both knees. His knee joints would not stay in place, even when put back in place. We gave him half a Cosequin DS plus MSM chewable tablet daily. The loading dose for his size (13 lb.) was 1/2 tablet daily, then cutting back to 1/2 tablet every other day after a few weeks (directions are on the bottle). Because of the severity of his condition, I kept giving him the 1/2 tablet daily even after the loading dose time, along with a fish oil capsule daily. 

This really helped him, and he didn't even skip/hop. We couldn't afford the surgery (around $1500/leg), so I'm glad we could make him comfortable w/out it. Every dog is different, of course. This is what worked for our dog. Our vet was amazed, b/c he should have been in great pain, but wasn't.

If you got the surgery route, don't wait too long, if your vet recommends it, b/c the grove in the joint groove will get excessively worn and the surgery may not have as good of an outcome.

Here's what the bottle looks like - available in multiple places online: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24777&cmpid=01csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=1376463083&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=530005150000091091&cadevice=c


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Wild Kitten*, yes, physical therapy has definitely helped Lumi's knees! We first went when she was around 9 months old and she had started skipping and her knees were slipping a lot. The therapist was able to tell me what sort of things to avoid with her and we were given exercises to build up the muscles on her rear legs. Also, lots of stretches helped her to loosen up in the other areas of her body where she was overcompensating because of her knees. She got much better over the next few months! Her condition deteriorated a few months ago and we went back to therapy for a "tune-up". We're now back in the swing of doing the exercises and she's feeling much better again! As far as if she has other problems, we're not sure. I assume that it was her knees again since they were the original issue, but because they're currently so stable the vet wanted to do ex-rays to look at her hips. I declined, wanting to see if the physical therapy would do the trick first, and so far she's been improving and doing very well! : )


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I will look into the supplements and have his leg evaluated. I would definitely see a specialist before considering surgery.


----------

